# 4 HORSE STOLEN FROM WITHENSEA/HULL



## Oldenburg27 (29 August 2012)

THESE HORSES HAVE BEEN STOLEN TODAY FROM THE WITHENSEA/HULL AREA!! 

Also £1000s of tack was stolen. 

Any info please contact Louise Mcgreal 








https://www.facebook.com/?ref=tn_tnmn#!/louise.mcgreal.9

Many thanks


----------



## stormhorse (30 August 2012)

have these been reported to Horsewatch? Ned updated (as its still running at the moment) stolen horse register advised? Reported to the police? Do you have crime ref nos?


----------



## applecart14 (30 August 2012)

Is there any point me asking if any of them are freezemarked??


----------



## stencilface (30 August 2012)

Any idea of what time etc?  Are they keeping a lookout on local sales?


----------



## cally6008 (30 August 2012)

Louise Mcgreal
8 hours ago near Hull, England

yeepee whoooo got horses Pulman and Broby is the dark skewbald arrangments are made for picking them up and the chestnut and the 2yr old colt arangments are getting made to pick them up thank you to everyone ho helped and to the 3 men for getting my horses back am so happy whooooo xxxxxx


----------



## Oldenburg27 (30 August 2012)

the horse have been found safe and well


----------



## maisie2011 (31 August 2012)

Out of interest - were these horse stolen or gon on walkabouts?


----------



## cally6008 (31 August 2012)

From what I could work out ... stolen and sold on within a day


----------



## cally6008 (31 August 2012)

3 horses have being returned safe and well 

still missing the chestnut gelding he was sold at homefirth on thursday 

photos on my wall he is miccrochipped and passported and i have all paper work 

please can everybody share thanks

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...94786896.44666.100001258108121&type=1&theater


----------



## tinap (1 September 2012)

I saw this on a facebook site saying that they had all been found so I posted the above that the chestnut was apparently still missing. I have just received a pm from someone saying that they heard that it may be at Heley sale , wherever that is xx


----------

